# PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Artikel veröffentlichen und mit anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel


----------



## CHICOLORES (23. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

vorbestellt und ab dafür xP


----------



## Reeno (23. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

Gude

kann mir einer von euch erklären warum euer pad mit 1,5mm stärke beschrieben wird und das hier:

GamersWear Compad Vario-Pad Counterstrike:Source P bei Discount24 

was genau das selbe sein dürfte, mit 1,8 beschrieben?!


----------



## HitmanBM (23. Oktober 2008)

*PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

Ich zock Far Cry 2 seid gestern und es ist der Hammer ! Besonders die Hardwareanforderung!
Mein System:
Athlon64 X2 6000+
HD3870 512mb GDDR4 (810/1220)
2GB Arbeitsspeicher

Ich muss allerdings alle 2 Stunden Far Cry 2 neustarten wegen RAM verbrauch.


----------



## megalutscher (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*



wann gibt es bei euch neue prämien fuer die abos?


----------



## Campinator (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

Wie isn das nu wenn ich das extended/Extreme abo hab bekomm ich da jetzt auch automatisch sonne sonderausgabe oda muss ich die im laden kaufen gehn? weiss das jemd?


----------



## CentaX (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

Hmpf... Ich hab die extended abboniert - könnte ich THEORETISCH auch ne Mail schreiben und würde dann gegen Aufpreis die Premium kriegen? 
Wär klasse, die extras überzeugen  Auch wenn ich FC2 noch nicht spielen kann... Schei* graka^^


----------



## tacc (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

Also bei der PC Action wirds wohl genauso sein wie hier denk ich.
Wenn ich dort als Abomensch eine Tütenausgabe für 10€ bestelle bekomme ich diese komplett, zahle aber nur 5€.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*



Campinator schrieb:


> Wie isn das nu wenn ich das extended/Extreme abo hab bekomm ich da jetzt auch automatisch sonne sonderausgabe oda muss ich die im laden kaufen gehn? weiss das jemd?



PCGH Premium ist keine Sonderausgabe, sondern ein eigenes Abo-Format. Diese Premium-Ausgabe bekommst du also leider nicht, kannst diese Seiten aber auch einzeln hier als PDF für 2 Euro bestellen: PC Games Hardware Sonderhefte Specials zum download als epaper bei epaperstar.de, pdf-Version Ihres Titels!


----------



## DoktorX (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

Sind die Editor Tipps auch in der normalen Ausgabe enthalten?
Und welche Masse hat das Mauspad?


----------



## Daniel_M (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*



DoktorX schrieb:


> Sind die Editor Tipps auch in der normalen Ausgabe enthalten?
> Und welche Masse hat das Mauspad?




Die Editor-Tipps haben wir exklusiv für die Premium-Ausgabe bekommen.

Das Mauspad hat die Seitenlängen 26,5 x 20 cm.


----------



## Mr.Maison (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> PCGH Premium ist keine Sonderausgabe, sondern ein eigenes Abo-Format. Diese Premium-Ausgabe bekommst du also leider nicht, kannst diese Seiten aber auch einzeln hier als PDF für 2 Euro bestellen: PC Games Hardware Sonderhefte Specials zum download als epaper bei epaperstar.de, pdf-Version Ihres Titels!



Ich bin Extended-Abonnent. Und finds ******* das ich nicht Upgraden kann! Die Differenz hätte ich gerne gezahlt aber zusätzlich zum Abo noch einmal 10€ ausgeben


----------



## CentaX (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*



Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Ich bin Extended-Abonnent. Und finds ******* das ich nicht Upgraden kann! Die Differenz hätte ich gerne gezahlt aber zusätzlich zum Abo noch einmal 10€ ausgeben



me2


----------



## DoktorX (23. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*



PCGH_Daniel_M schrieb:


> Die Editor-Tipps haben wir exklusiv für die Premium-Ausgabe bekommen.
> 
> Das Mauspad hat die Seitenlängen 26,5 x 20 cm.


Danke dir.
Wegen dem Mauspad würde es sich nicht lohnen, aber da die Editor-Tipps nur in der Premium Ausgabe sind, muss ich wohl nächste Woche tief in die Tasche greifen. ;>


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*



Mr.Maison schrieb:


> Ich bin Extended-Abonnent. Und finds ******* das ich nicht Upgraden kann! Die Differenz hätte ich gerne gezahlt aber zusätzlich zum Abo noch einmal 10€ ausgeben



Ein Jahresabo mit Extended + Extreme + Premium gibt es nicht und wenn du das Premium-Abo genommen hättest, würdest du wiederum PCGH Extreme nicht erhalten. Ein Abo für alle PCGH-Hefte gibt es leider nicht.


----------



## kmf (24. Oktober 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

Es gibt doch eine verbilligte Version zu 5€ für Abonnenten. Da dort im Angebot  keine weiteren Einschränkungen drinstehen und ich ja bereits seit Jahren Abonnent der DVD Ausgabe bin, hab ich mir ein Exemplar geordert. Ich hoffe, dass der Vorrat reicht, sonst rappelt's im Karton. 

/edit

 Bestätigung ist bereits eingetroffen.


----------



## DarkTaur (3. November 2008)

*AW: PCGH.de: PCGH-Premium-Ausgabe über Far Cry 2 jetzt vorbestellen*

Tja, hatte es auch vorbestellt für 5 EUR aufpreis und eine Bestätigung erhalten. Heute war aber die normale Extended-Version im Briefkasten. Es ist auch keine weitere Mail eingetroffen dass der Vorrat "aufgebraucht" wurde.


----------

